# Rechtliche Frage: Name



## dPo2000 (15. November 2003)

Hi,

wie darf ich Namen auf meiner Seite posten? Ich hab eine "ironische" Seite unter http://www.stefan-boettcher.de  und würde gern wissen "wie weit" ich gehen darf. Ich glaube das gekürzte Namen OK sind.


----------



## ESM (15. November 2003)

Hi,
Ich war mal auf der Seite.Sind ja nette Texte zu den Leuten 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass sie dich und somit den Macher der Page kennen, daher würd' ich es bei den Vornamen belassen.
So far,
Cu


----------



## dPo2000 (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Squax _
> *Hi,
> Ich war mal auf der Seite.Sind ja nette Texte zu den Leuten
> *



Ja, davon kannst du ausgehen ;D


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2003)

Lass lieber nur die Vornamen weil sind schon ganz schön krasse Dinger dabei.
Ach ja, stell sie mir mal vor.....*lol* Scherz


----------



## dPo2000 (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Lass lieber nur die Vornamen weil sind schon ganz schön krasse Dinger dabei.
> Ach ja, stell sie mir mal vor.....*lol* Scherz  *



vielleicht kennst du sie ja schon ;]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2003)

Hehe, Deinen Ausführungen nach müßten die eigentlich schon jeder im nordischen und italienischen Gebiet in-und auswendig kennen... 

Naja, alles am Thema vorbei...


----------

